# Musky in Blue Ridge Lake



## trill (Feb 13, 2011)

According to the Georgia State records a 38lb. Musky was caught at Blue Ridge Lake. That was back in 1957. Does anyone know if that lake still has muskies, or are they extict there?  I plan on going to Blue Ridge next month to take privilege of the low water level for some Smallies and Walleye, but catching a Muskie would be awesome too.


----------



## Big7 (Feb 13, 2011)

IDK but if you find out anything PLEASE let me know.

I have a friend from Ohio and he knows what to do and I have always wanted to try it.

I wouldn't fly somewhere just for that like I would an Elk hunt or an Alaska Halibut trip 
but if they are there I would like to give it a try.

He brought back some and gave me a couple packs... That's some
GOOD eating fish!


----------



## nickf11 (Feb 13, 2011)

Theyre extinct. My dad spoke to a fisheries biologist about possibly getting a restocking program going. He said the lake is just not suited for them and there is no evidence that there are any left in the lake. My dad and I are part-time Muskie anglers. We take a trip to Canada/Michigan and cave run lake in Kentucky every year in hopes of hooking into a few. The closest lake to here to catch one is dale hollow lake. Ive also muskie fished there but had no luck.


----------



## stev (Feb 13, 2011)

chautauqua lake in new york is loaded with muskie and walleye


----------



## nickf11 (Feb 13, 2011)

So is lake St. Claire on the Michigan/Canada border.

By the way big7 what's with the avatar pic?


----------



## Big7 (Feb 13, 2011)

nickf11 said:


> So is lake St. Claire on the Michigan/Canada border.
> 
> By the way big7 what's with the avatar pic?



A juvenile idiot taking direction from an old skool idiot.

I'd like to try that Musky thing...
On tv looks like they are top predator and put up a fight!


----------



## trill (Feb 13, 2011)

nickf11 said:


> Theyre extinct. My dad spoke to a fisheries biologist about possibly getting a restocking program going. He said the lake is just not suited for them and there is no evidence that there are any left in the lake. My dad and I are part-time Muskie anglers. We take a trip to Canada/Michigan and cave run lake in Kentucky every year in hopes of hooking into a few. The closest lake to here to catch one is dale hollow lake. Ive also muskie fished there but had no luck.



I figured Musky are like big Pikes, and pikes seem to thrive well on the North Georgia lakes. I've caught quite a few of them, but I guess Musky like it up north U.S. were its colder...

Thanks for the replies


----------



## cartersvillealex (Feb 13, 2011)

trill said:


> I figured Musky are like big Pikes, and pikes seem to thrive well on the North Georgia lakes. I've caught quite a few of them, but I guess Musky like it up north U.S. were its colder...
> 
> Thanks for the replies



We have chain pickerel in N Ga, but no northern pike.  The water is just too warm.  There are a couple of lakes in TN that have musky, and then a few in Kentucky.  I have fished Cave Run, but havent ever caught one.


----------



## nickf11 (Feb 14, 2011)

trill said:


> I figured Musky are like big Pikes, and pikes seem to thrive well on the North Georgia lakes. I've caught quite a few of them, but I guess Musky like it up north U.S. were its colder...
> 
> Thanks for the replies



The Pikes you catch are probably chain pickrel. There used to be Northern Pike in lake Rabun, but I dont think there are any left there either... like you guys said, the water just gets too hot. Muskies and Pike also need weeds, and I'm not talking hydrilla, they need cabbage-type weeds. Muskies especially are a very sensitive fish.



Big7 said:


> A juvenile idiot taking direction from an old skool idiot.
> 
> I'd like to try that Musky thing...
> On tv looks like they are top predator and put up a fight!



 Ok I get it now.

They put up a great fight! Most of the ones I have caught have been caught trolling, but the most thrilling way to catch them is casting. I've only caught one casting. (Topwater. I about jumped out of my skin on the strike!) They jump and flip like crazy and once you get them in the net they go NUTS! It's rare when you come accross one but it's an experience you will never forget. P.S C&R please.



cartersvillealex said:


> We have chain pickerel in N Ga, but no northern pike.  The water is just too warm.  There are a couple of lakes in TN that have musky, and then a few in Kentucky.  I have fished Cave Run, but havent ever caught one.



We nickname Cave Run Lake Lake One-Fish. We usually catch one in a weekend when we go up there. LOL. But we always raise a few.


----------



## tkaz (Feb 14, 2011)

They are still in Blue Ridge a guy caught one in a tournament there last year on a jerk bait that looked to be 4' long  in the picture. It was amazing I never knew they were in there but when he showed the picture there were some other guys who said they had caught them too. The picture I saw looked like a huge Pickerel with a much larger body. I think this was last april or may.


----------



## trill (Feb 14, 2011)

tkaz said:


> They are still in Blue Ridge a guy caught one in a tournament there last year on a jerk bait that looked to be 4' long  in the picture. It was amazing I never knew they were in there but when he showed the picture there were some other guys who said they had caught them too. The picture I saw looked like a huge Pickerel with a much larger body. I think this was last april or may.



Nice, maybe I'll catch one of those when I head up there next month.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 14, 2011)

nickf11 said:


> Theyre extinct. My dad spoke to a fisheries biologist about possibly getting a restocking program going. He said the lake is just not suited for them and there is no evidence that there are any left in the lake. My dad and I are part-time Muskie anglers. We take a trip to Canada/Michigan and cave run lake in Kentucky every year in hopes of hooking into a few. The closest lake to here to catch one is dale hollow lake. Ive also muskie fished there but had no luck.




Actually, there is some good musky fishing right here in western NC. Lake Fontana, Lake Adger, Lake James, the French broad River, the Little Tennessee River, and several more places have good populations. Muskies are native to the French Broad and Little Tennessee drainages, and I have seen some good ones caught around here. The state record is about 42 lbs, I think. You'll accidentally catch one in Fontana every now and then bass or walleye fishing.


----------



## Old Dead River (Feb 14, 2011)

tkaz said:


> They are still in Blue Ridge a guy caught one in a tournament there last year on a jerk bait that looked to be 4' long  in the picture. It was amazing I never knew they were in there but when he showed the picture there were some other guys who said they had caught them too. The picture I saw looked like a huge Pickerel with a much larger body. I think this was last april or may.



anyway you could direct us to a photo of this, i'd love to see it.


----------



## Old Dead River (Feb 14, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> Actually, there is some good musky fishing right here in western NC. Lake Fontana, Lake Adger, Lake James, the French broad River, the Little Tennessee River, and several more places have good populations. Muskies are native to the French Broad and Little Tennessee drainages, and I have seen some good ones caught around here. The state record is about 42 lbs, I think. You'll accidentally catch one in Fontana every now and then bass or walleye fishing.



are there any in and around asheville? i've got a friend who lives there and fishes the french broad for smallies


----------



## tkaz (Feb 14, 2011)

Old Dead River said:


> anyway you could direct us to a photo of this, i'd love to see it.



I would love to but it was on a guys phone and I don't know how to get intouch with him. Sorry.


----------



## dehart56 (Feb 14, 2011)

*There are Muskies in Fontana*

I have caught several out of Fontana.  Almost all being caught in tributaries.  The smallest being just over 10".
Here are my two largest.  One 54" and the other 49".  The largest caught in July and had just layed out; so it lost several pounds.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 15, 2011)

Old Dead River said:


> are there any in and around asheville? i've got a friend who lives there and fishes the french broad for smallies



Yep, the French Broad has muskies in it from up near Brevard all the way down into TN. One section of it just above Asheville is known as "The Muskie Mile," there are so many caught there.


----------



## nickf11 (Feb 15, 2011)

dehart56 said:


> I have caught several out of Fontana.  Almost all being caught in tributaries.  The smallest being just over 10".
> Here are my two largest.  One 54" and the other 49".  The largest caught in July and had just layed out; so it lost several pounds.



That 54 is awesome! I've been muskie fishing my whole life and I havent broken 50 yet. 47.5 is the closest I've come to it.


----------



## nickf11 (Feb 15, 2011)

Old Dead River said:


> anyway you could direct us to a photo of this, i'd love to see it.



x2 I've gotta see this to believe it.


----------



## nickf11 (Feb 15, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> Actually, there is some good musky fishing right here in western NC. Lake Fontana, Lake Adger, Lake James, the French broad River, the Little Tennessee River, and several more places have good populations. Muskies are native to the French Broad and Little Tennessee drainages, and I have seen some good ones caught around here. The state record is about 42 lbs, I think. You'll accidentally catch one in Fontana every now and then bass or walleye fishing.



For some reason I wasn't even thinking NC. Good post.


----------



## Fishlipps Revisited (Feb 15, 2011)

nickf11 said:


> x2 I've gotta see this to believe it.



X3 ..i'd like to see it, as well...


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Feb 15, 2011)

Old Dead River said:


> are there any in and around asheville? i've got a friend who lives there and fishes the french broad for smallies



Yep, I'm from the area, but good luck trying to get anyone to talk about them, or it used to be that way, anyway.

Those muskie fishermen keep to themselves and don't share much info. 

'cept for NCHillbilly, looks like...


----------



## BuckBass56 (Feb 18, 2011)

I have some family that live in WV near the New River. When we visit them usually around July every other year, my bro-in-laws and I wade in the river and fish for smallies just below the Lake Bluestone dam. Last year I hooked a muskie that was prob between 30 and 40in long on a tiny rebel grasshoper crankbait on 4lb line. That thing did not want to give in. When I finally got the fish to me, I tried to grab it around the back. That didnt work cause the thing wouldnt be still long enough. It shot off for another run and broke me off. I really wanted to hold that fish. Anyway, I didnt realize it was a musky till I read this post. Thanks guys. You bet the next time I go Ill take some heavier artilliry.


----------



## IrishSniper (Feb 19, 2011)

Some of those things look like gators, I wish they grew better down here.


----------



## Fishlipps Revisited (Feb 20, 2011)

i remember several years ago reading about a chain pickerel/northern pike hybird that they were experimenting with in some of the NE Georgia lakes  (Seed was one of them).....

the idea was to develope a big, warm water predator fish.....and, i recall reading a report that they shocked one up about as long as their legs.....but, i never heard another word about it...

if it had caught on, i'd have gone up there and gave it a shot....


----------



## Chris J (Apr 19, 2011)

There are a few lakes other than Dale Hollow in TN that contain Musky. They have been stocking Melton Hill lake near Oak Ridge for about 12 years and they are starting to boat some nice fish. They also have musky in Great Falls and Center Hill. Melton Hill has a 50" size limit so the TWRA is really trying to set up a trophy musky lake.


----------



## Lake_and_stream (Apr 19, 2011)

Guys i have fished BlueRidge really hard for about 7 years and have casted ,trolled,live bait , and just flat out fished it death. Also have 3 or 4 friends that fish it alot 2 of those are guides and none of us have ever seen one in the lake. With out a pic of one i am gonna have to say no.


----------



## evans_usmc69 (Apr 19, 2011)

There are definately some big muskies in Fontana and Hiwassee in western NC. Not many are being caught in the past couple of years, but I believe there are still some in these deep lakes somewhere. My dad caught a monster on a rapala shad rap out of Hiwassee back in the late 90's that was well over 48". Too bad he put it back in the lake. Just remember, they don't call them the fish of 10,000 casts for nothing!


----------



## shakey gizzard (Apr 19, 2011)

Fishlipps Revisited said:


> i remember several years ago reading about a chain pickerel/northern pike hybird that they were experimenting with in some of the NE Georgia lakes  (Seed was one of them).....
> 
> the idea was to develope a big, warm water predator fish.....and, i recall reading a report that they shocked one up about as long as their legs.....but, i never heard another word about it...
> 
> if it had caught on, i'd have gone up there and gave it a shot....


X2! there is also a Tiger Musky,Northern x musky hybrid.


----------



## Resica (Apr 19, 2011)

shakey gizzard said:


> X2! there is also a Tiger Musky,Northern x musky hybrid.



Or as they refer to them in New York as........Norlunge.


----------



## vhype (Apr 20, 2011)

*Another lake in East Tn is Melton Hill ...*

Outside of Oak Ridge, from the Bull Run steam plant up to Clinton in the Clinch River. Good chance of a big striper too. They have been stocked for 8 or 9 years.


----------



## Louie B (Apr 20, 2011)

I was forwarded a picture last year of the fish Tom is referring to.  It was apparently caught by a bass fisherman on Blue Ridge on a Jerkbait just as Tom is saying.  It was a huge fish and the picture is awesome.  I do not remember who forwarded me the picture but I do remember it being huge.  A lot of people got this photo I'm sure someone has it or knows the guy who caught the fish.

I've wanted to hear the story since seeing the pic.  That fish looked like it could eat your arm off.  

LB


----------



## nickf11 (Apr 20, 2011)

Please post it if you still have it LB.


----------



## Lake_and_stream (Apr 21, 2011)

sure it wasnt a huge walley? seems to me like most fish you would find a dead one floating or catch some babies, or some redneck lady would get bit by one....lol


----------



## Louie B (Apr 21, 2011)

I do not have it.  I have no idea if it was truly caught out of Blueridge but that is what the text said. I just wanted to comment that I did indeed see the same photo Tom is referring to.  I deleted the text a day or two after receiving it.  

Hopefully it will turn up again.


----------

